
Amazon engineer makes AI cat flap to stop his cat bringing prey home - edgartaor
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/6/30/19102430/amazon-engineer-ai-powered-catflap-prey-ben-hamm
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20194838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20194838)

------
CyberMew
Not to downplay this but it would’ve been more interesting if the cat “self-
trained” to not bring prey back because of this.

------
basicplus2
Does not stop the real problem of the cat killing prey

~~~
SwiftyBug
As far as I understood the cat was adopted because he had a rodent infestation
problem. I think he wants the cat to kill prey, only not for it to bring them
in.

